# Games with a storyline.



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2010)

Recently I had the chance to finish COD:MW2 (I take my time with all games) and I have been wanting to spend some of my free time with a game or two. So I have come for your advice on a couple of games fit my criteria. What I look for in a game is mainly its storyline. So while you folks are all discussing the games you folks play could you also send a recommendation or two my way as well. 

So far I'm thinking of 
Witcher (Never got to play the game and I hear it has an awesome storyline)
Oblivion
Dragon Age: Origins. 

If you got any other recommendations which would top the list please be free to mention them  .


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 3, 2010)

Try POP:T2T. It's a nice adventurous game with a good story line.. ** You'll enjoy it surely.. Amazing gameplay and action..


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 3, 2010)

Fallout 3 if you haven't played it already....Fahrenheit(Indigo Prophecy)....kinda old but still a gem....& the latest Assassins Creed 2 ....the endingis absolutely awesome...


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Witcher (Never got to play the game and I hear it has an awesome storyline)


Yes, yes and yes. It sure does have an awesome storyline. With very complex (grey) characters. RPG at its best.
Then come to visuals, as gr8 as Avatar (ok, somewhat exaggerated   )
 If u r going for it, plz have patience, because it has a different comabt system which may frustrate you initially.
In my case I un-installed it first time I tried 


> Oblivion


Have not played but saw my friend playing it. Seemed a bit boring to me.


> Dragon Age: Origins.


No idea, Krow and a few others here had played it.



himadri_sm said:


> Fahrenheit(Indigo Prophecy)


Can't comment on its story but sure is a *totally* different thing.



> Assassins Creed 2


Have seen first part, engazing first few levels but becomes repetitive after that.

U can also try,
Bioshock
POP series (not gr8 from story side but innovative action)
Blood omen2 (old game, comparatively good grafix, gr8 powers, good story, IMO best of the series "Legacy of Kain")


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 3, 2010)

Go with RPG games any day for great stories. Most of the RPG games have amazing stories..

Dragon Age: Origins is the recent and best RPG game you can put your hands on. Got Great story, Amazing presentation, and Amazing game play too.. The possibilities are endless in the game.. each and every decision affects the story unwinding in one or other way.

But.. witcher.. Hm.. I haven't played the game yet.. but heard it has got amazing story line and hardcore RPG elements.

But behold, to play any of the above games, lot of patience is required to a new comer to RPG.


Some of the action games have amazing story line too.. like Kane and Lynch..

if you are not concerned with genration of the game.. previous generation games like..

Mafia(best story that a video game could tell)
MaxPayne
Prince Of Persia

Above all.. i will strongly recommend getting Fahrenheit. The game has unique gameplay and great story. The game will leave you Awed after completing it. Thats for sure.


Mafia i would say.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 3, 2010)

> Fallout 3 if you haven't played it already....Fahrenheit(Indigo Prophecy)....kinda old but still a gem....& the latest Assassins Creed 2 ....the endingis absolutely awesome...


Old is fine. I just need something from mindless killing. A storyline with the killing would be great though  . 


> If u r going for it, plz have patience, because it has a different comabt system which may frustrate you initially.


Hehe no worries there I wont give up that fast  as long as their a story I always will try to finish it  . I never thought of Bioshock.



> Mafia(best story that a video game could tell)
> MaxPayne
> Prince Of Persia
> 
> Above all.. i will strongly recommend getting Fahrenheit. The game has unique gameplay and great story. The game will leave you Awed after completing it. Thats for sure.



Thanks for the suggestions . I have finished Max Payne quite a while ago so Ill skip that. but I will definitely add to my list.

Mafia (Ive heard quite good stuff about thsi I will definitely get this one first. In fact I think I already have it on a Skoar DVD LOL!) 
Prince of Persia (Are all the expansions stories linked together? Goign to check up and see how many of them are there.)
Assassin's Creed (Is the second part a continuation of the first or are they 2 different stories?) 
Fahrenheit
Bioshock
Blood Omen 2


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 3, 2010)

How could you guys forget Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2? 

FilledVoid: If you have got ample time, then please try these two titles. It has a very deep knitted sci-fi storyline, which at times will rival blockbuster movies. 

I'm don't have any RPG titles to recommend, but out of the above, I would highly recommend Fahrenheit and BioShock. I would also go with Batman: Arkham Asylum, Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butchers Bay and Kane & Lynch: Dead Men (my personal favourite).


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2010)

@FilledVoid Not an RPG fan here but I'd recommend GTA IV, Assassin's Creed 2, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Bioshock (both 1 & 2), Prince of Persia series, Mafia. 

As for your query regarding Assassin's Creed 2, it's a continuation of the first part. You should play both of them. First one is a bit repetitive but the second one is totally mind-blowing.

There are 3 Prince of Persia games with the Sands of Time story, Prince of Persia 2008 with completely different story and Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands coming this 18th which is the continuation of the Sands of Time story.


----------



## rhitwick (May 3, 2010)

^^3 Prince of persia games 
4 parts have released till now (5 if u include first 2D one)

Price of Persia-Sands of Time
Price of Persia-Warrior Within
Price of Persia-Two Thrones
Price of Persia-(no special name-release yr 2008)


----------



## SunnyChahal (May 3, 2010)

^
I said 3 Prince of Persia games with 'Sands of Time' story: Sands of Time, Warrior Within, The Two Thrones, a PoP game with a new story i.e. PoP08 and a new one coming this month.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 4, 2010)

+ 1 for MAFIA here...i must've played it  more than 5 times...!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2010)

> @FilledVoid Not an RPG fan here but I'd recommend GTA IV, Assassin's Creed 2, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Bioshock (both 1 & 2), Prince of Persia series, Mafia.





> How could you guys forget Mass Effect and Mass Effect 2?
> 
> FilledVoid: If you have got ample time, then please try these two titles. It has a very deep knitted sci-fi storyline, which at times will rival blockbuster movies.


Thanks adding these to my wish list too  . 

Getting my hands on the whole POP Series is definitely not going to be an easy task but hopefully in time I can acquire a few of them .


----------



## rhitwick (May 4, 2010)

Plz, plz, plz start with "Witcher"....u will be amazed


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 4, 2010)

^ and fatigued too.. LOL.

Just got The Witcher... The RPG elements are kick arse. And he combat is new.. i gotta say that it is getting on my butt too. No doubt.. it involves a steep learning curve.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 4, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Blood omen2 (old game, comparatively good grafix, gr8 powers, good story, IMO best of the series &quot;Legacy of Kain&quot


  Oh..yeah..i had completed this game...its very good game...with nice balance of  story & action with mind boggling boss fights too....  yesterday i completed its last series...defiance....it has got an amazing story line too..with a good climax....& far better hack/slash than its predecessors  u can also tryout this games: 1) Fable (very good storyline & climax depends how u play it) 2) Brother in Arms: Hells Highway 3) Onimusha 3 4) Total Overdose


----------



## diabolicdude (May 4, 2010)

Go for PoP Series(as suggested by many forum members) .Trust me,It has one of the best storyline you can get in a game.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 8, 2010)

Is it worth to read up on the story of Assassin Creed 1 before starting on Assassin Creed 2. I mean should I wait to play the first part before touching the second part in your opinion  . Also My enhanced edition of Witcher is in . I should soon start delving into it . UIll also be trying out a bit of Dragon Age each day too. 

Thanks for all your help and suggestions!


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2010)

*@FilledVoid*
no one mentioned S.T.A.L.K.E.R series
i'll definitely suggest you that one esp Shadows of Chernobyl(its got awesome storyline)
the best part is that the ending depends on the players himself i.e.how the player proceeds with the storyline
its got 7 different endings

after u complete that ,move to S.T.A.L.K.E.R Call of Pripyat(the most stable of them all 3 parts)

the 3rd part is full of bugs


----------



## FilledVoid (May 11, 2010)

Hehe started playing Assassins Creed 2 and I love it  . Im still in the early phases. clearing out the whole map before I move on and taken new quests . Some questions.

Do the Assassination Contracts never end or are they like a recurring side quest? 
Is the first part similar in functionality as the second or did they improve the game alot in the second version? Like the special moves the character can perform , weapons etc. 
Do you all collect everything  ?


----------



## esumitkumar (May 11, 2010)

Its always a gud idea to check gameplay on youtube before actually playing the game 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUCCJAErWoc


----------



## amitava82 (May 24, 2010)

Long time.
Not in order:
Bioshock, Braid, Dark Messiah Might and Magic, Fallout 3, Half Life series, Mass Effect Series (Start ASAP), DA:O & Expansion, Longest Journey series, Torchlight (while you wait for Diablo 3)

I'll never buy Ubi games until they remove their stupid online activation crap.

And GW is not bad once in a while


----------



## mac555 (May 24, 2010)

Metro 2033....nice story game based on book....but not very optimized but has a very nice storyline....


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

> Long time.
> Not in order:
> Bioshock, Braid, Dark Messiah Might and Magic, Fallout 3, Half Life series, Mass Effect Series (Start ASAP), DA:O & Expansion, Longest Journey series, Torchlight (while you wait for Diablo 3)
> 
> I'll never buy Ubi games until they remove their stupid online activation crap.


OMG Where have you been  . Check your PMs . Ive finished Dragon Age Origins the game is great if it wasnt that old Id do a in depth Hardcore RPG fan review but theres more than enough of that on the net. By the way meet up in the IRC channel #grind  . 

I'm currently playing Witcher, it takes time getting used to but once you have it down its a blast.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> I'm currently playing Witcher, it takes time getting used to but once you have it down its a blast.


Yeeeeeeeeee

He's playing Witcher. The best RPG ever made.

Plz, post ur comments as u progress in the game.
And, its combat system is different, so don't get frustrated.

Let me find a thread for you.... 



> OKz.................
> 
> Me playing Witcher for a long time.........(1week )
> 
> ...



Donno if it will help you....but it may 

POST


----------



## amitava82 (May 24, 2010)

I hate RPG with First person view. Tried Oblivion 4. damn boring. But yeah Mass Effect 1, 2 Must BUY. You know what I'll buy em for you if you don't lol


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

> Yeeeeeeeeee
> 
> He's playing Witcher. The best RPG ever made.


Story is quite nice so far. As a matter fo fact Ive just entered Vizima and liek Dragon Age Im doing every single quest I can.  FOr a game which came out quite a while ago the graphics are pretty good. If I turn up everythign my system does tend to lag a bit D: . Although I did notice an issue with 16:10 monitors which was easily fixed with the latest Catalyst Control Center and editing a few settings in it. 


> Plz, post ur comments as u progress in the game.
> And, its combat system is different, so don't get frustrated.


Combat system was weird initially until I noticed the camera option keys  . Should have checked that earlier on . Using OTS system ande I can play it great. Need to get some weapon upgrades though but I only have Red and Blue Meteorite . Hopefully Ill find something from somewhere. The Mini games in the game crack me up. Especially the Fist fight quest one. The Dice Poker game is nice as well. 

What happened initially is I started on Hard and wouldnt get a pointer to chain combos hence I was in a fix and was like wth? Then I restarted in Medium and noticed the pointers . After that its been a breeze . If I can find fraps Ill post some of them in a video. Although I definitely loved the slow Killer Shot Animation for characters in Dragon Age but then again we really cant compare those both together  . 

Alchemy is a bit confusing still since I'm, not sure what all to make and what not to and I really don't want to look up Guides etc and spoil the story . I think the quest information should have been a bit more descriptive about the times I could find the characters involved. 

By the way should I go on and make some bombs or just continue as it is? Those things are quite expensive I mean the ingredients are like 500 + oren a pop !!! 


> Let me find a thread for you....
> Today 05:40 PM



Didnt notice any witcher threads on the board Ill take a look too !



> I hate RPG with First person view. Tried Oblivion 4. damn boring. But yeah Mass Effect 1, 2 Must BUY. You know what I'll buy em for you if you don't lol


Point well taken. But after the way Bioware has been about its Dragon Age Origins Update I'm kind of hesitant to install either of them.  I had a perfectly running DA: O but after installing 1.03 to play Awakening it was a disaster  . Im also noticing some issues being found with certain DLCs and Ill ahve to check after uninstalling those if thats the problem but some of those DLCs have the best quests and content.


----------



## rhitwick (May 24, 2010)

Oh till I search and post, u wrote...

Okz.

Use alchemy to make health potions, sword sharpeners, poisons. Then I would say collect anything and everything. U can trade them. Buy all books, you will get to know about herbs. 
The thing is that, if in game u don't know about a herb, the game would not let u collect it for alchemy.

When upgrading powers and skills, upgrade multiple and single one much.
And play with "Magic" awareness. This way the screen would shake if you are nearing any magical places.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

> Okz.
> 
> Use alchemy to make health potions, sword sharpeners, poisons. Then I would say collect anything and everything. U can trade them. Buy all books, you will get to know about herbs.
> The thing is that, if in game u don't know about a herb, the game would not let u collect it for alchemy.
> ...


ROFL You have no idea how much this information helps. I thought the first vendor who sold me a book ripped me off. So I haven't bought any yet  . I guess Ive been clicking on bushes and trees for nothing lol. I thought it was something wrong with my install or some kind of weird small click area. Ill definitely pick up everything about it from the Antiquary in that case. 

Out of curiosity do you get enough points to invest in everything? Cause Ive been very very stingy with my points so far and only investing in what I need so far. Been using the Ard sign when getting mobbed and then singling out others then dodge and recycle the above . I guess the main point to take care of is not getting encircled. Cause they seem to break your combo chains if you get hit.

Ill post occasional screenshots indicating where I am in the story. Please do share some occasional tips.


----------



## amitava82 (May 24, 2010)

Did you buy DLCs off using Bioware points? way too expensive compared to content. I'm happy with main game and expansion. I did not face any issue with either of em.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 24, 2010)

> Did you buy DLCs off using Bioware points? way too expensive compared to content. I'm happy with main game and expansion. I did not face any issue with either of em.


Hmmm this might be the problem then. There are rumors that Return to Ostagar is botched up pretty bad. I might install DA:O and then 1.02 - > 1.03 and then awakening and see if ti works  

Heres where I am on Witcher at the moment 

*img413.imageshack.us/img413/2219/witcherdike.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## amitava82 (May 25, 2010)

Is it top down view game like DA:O or like Oblivion? I won't bother if it's like Oblivion 4. And did you buy it 'coz I could not find any online store selling The Witcher. Don't wanna get it on Steam. Too much download. Already have Sh!t load downloads pending on Steam.


----------



## rhitwick (May 25, 2010)

@Amitava, yes it has top-down view too, but you can get 3rd person and even first person view too.

For buying it try eBay.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 26, 2010)

If you are buying you can get the original Enhanced Edition on Ebay . But its quite costly D: .


----------



## amitava82 (May 26, 2010)

I've seen it. I'll get it off Steam but not now. Already spent 2k this month on games


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 29, 2010)

I'll chip in and talk about a few great games with good gameplay and storylines:

1) Neverwinter Nights/Neverwinter Nights 2: These are RPG classics. IMO, no RPG till date has come close to the storyline depth that NWN2 had. Not even the witcher......The gameplay is based on D&D style, so it may pose some problems....but you'll get through (combat has a steep learning curve).

2) Cryostasis: Sleep of Reason - *Very* well done storyline.....but it's more of an exploration and horror game than action. VERY SCARY!

3) Rainbow Six: Vegas and Vegas 2 - Good, modern, contemporary story and good team-based action. The graphics still look very good in some places for a game released in 2006 (Vegas 1). The artwork and colours are really something special, it's great to look at the environments in this game.

4) Splinter Cell series - Although it's a stealth series, the storylines in the series are usually VERY good.

5) Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - Let's just call it COD: MW set in the 1800s. Good old western FPS, very good story.

6) Titan Quest - Another good RPG.

7) Far Cry 2 - Frustrating as it may be at times, this game has a very interesting story that will keep you thinking for a while. The only problem is that the story only hits you after you finish the game 

Off the top of my head, only these games come to mind apart from what's already mentioned as far as story-driven games go....but I guess this much is enough


----------



## FilledVoid (May 29, 2010)

Ive been wanting to try out NWN . Hopefully later on when Im done thoroughly with DA:O Ill try it out.


----------



## ico (May 29, 2010)

Silent Hill series.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

^^ 
I'm into gaming these days, but still surprising that no one mentioned Devil May Cry series. Atleast 3 & 4 are available for PC.

It's worth playing atleast for the cutscenes and "DANTE" just for "DANTE" One of my most favorite gaming characters ever . Awesome, fantabulous blah blah blah 

Battlefield Badcompany 2 is good as well.

If you are looking for a good story line, try Syberia 1 & 2. Its boring initially, but once you are at ease with that game then story line is addictive *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syberia


----------



## amitava82 (May 29, 2010)

Syberia is an Adventure game. Every adventure game has great story. Not many people get into adventure game since there ain't much to do except solving puzzle and experience the story. That being said, Syberia series is one of the best adventure games.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

amitava82 said:


> Syberia is an Adventure game. Every adventure game has great story. Not many people get into adventure game since there ain't much to do except solving puzzle and experience the story. That being said, Syberia series is one of the best adventure games.


I love syberia, suggest some similar games


----------



## Techn0crat (May 29, 2010)

NWN is very good game.I am currently playing it.
Nobody mentioned The Thing yet.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 29, 2010)

WTH is NWN??


----------



## FilledVoid (May 29, 2010)

NWN = Neverwinter Nights . Its been known as one of the better RPG Games.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 29, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I love syberia, suggest some similar games



Broken Sword: The Angel of Death and the Gabriel Knight series. These two are some really good adventure games with quite deep storylines. Try them, I think you'll like these games.


----------



## Piyush (May 29, 2010)

Techn0crat said:


> NWN is very good game.I am currently playing it.
> Nobody mentioned The Thing yet.


best RPG i've played
nothin beats that


----------



## FilledVoid (May 30, 2010)

OK so I installed Dragon age Awakening and the 1.03 patch only with no DLCs and it seems to be working for now. Till now I have only gotten one Crash to Desktop . Although I think Bioware did a a poor job on awakening. Its obvious it was rushed and the fine touches to the expansion are definitely lacking as if no tho0ught was given to the process. The story so far seems ok but rather too quick  . 

Also I miss the fact that you dont get to recruit back anyone but oghren from Origins to help you out in Awakening. Although getting gear doesnt seem to be an issue with this expansion and the way money is gained is definitely much easier.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (May 30, 2010)

AcceleratorX said:


> Broken Sword: The Angel of Death and the Gabriel Knight series. These two are some really good adventure games with quite deep storylines. Try them, I think you'll like these games.


Thank you


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2010)

I think Prince of persia is one of the best series ever


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jun 17, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> best RPG i've played
> nothin beats that



I thought NWN2 was better as the story was more profound and dramatic......but when I played it there were way too many bugs (it was newly released), so I still had a better "final experience" with NWN1.


----------

